# Bleeding even though on pessaries...



## Josina (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi. Need some advice please  
I'm 7dp5dt and started bleeding today. I've read that spotting, pink, or brown blood can be normal and people still can get bfp, but this is a proper red bleed, that started with a little but now enough that I've had to use a tampon...
My question is that I did ivf so I'm on pessaries (cyclogest 400 twice a day) and I thought that they prevented a bleed, so why am I bleeding? 
Is there any reassurance so I can still hope?
Clinic said to test on Monday - 9dp5dt - but it seems pointless now


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Unfortunately the pessaries don't always stop a bled.  You still have a chance of a BFP though, so I would advise against using a tampon.

Good luck for the rest of the 2 week.

Stacey 
X


----------



## twinkle29 (Mar 12, 2010)

I would definitely stop using the tampons and continue the pesseries. And there is still hope. Many have had full red bleeds and got their bfp.

Lots of luck x


----------



## Josina (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. I appreciate the info, feedback and support

Unfortunately it was a BFN for me on OTD today   
No big surprise because I was bleeding heavily all weekend


----------



## nelly1103 (Dec 3, 2012)

Im on 2nd cycle due test on 24th, I started bleeding quire heavily but stopped after two days quite bizarre I took two hpt  which showed negative is this game over ?   that its not


----------



## Josina (Mar 1, 2013)

My nurse at the clinic told me that it wasn't a good sign to be bleeding heavily, but to continue taking the pessaries until otd and then test as planned. Some spotting can be normal and yours may have been late implantation bleed. The negative test could just be because its too early to test. I kept hoping til otd even tho in my heart I knew I wasn't pregnant, and I cried fresh tears seeing the negative test even tho I'd already cried all weekend  
good luck  Nelly


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Josina, sorry for your negative result. This always happened to me when doing IVF in the UK. Next time you do IVF get you progesterone levels checked at ET time to see if you are absorbing the progesterone from the pessaries. When I finally got mine tested it was really low so I need to do progesterone in oil injections in addition to the pessaries which worked as the next time I had it tested levels were high. 

I only found out about this on FF as no UK clinic ever mentioned that you shouldn't bleed before test day. If the clinic won't test you then it only costs about £60 to have the test privately.

Hope this helps

Njr26


----------

